# تراب التبييض



## اليمنى111 (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى الكرام بدى اعرف ما استخدمات هذه البودرة
وشكرا لكم:56:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 مايو 2010)

تستخدم لتبيض زيت الطعام الخام والذى يكون عادة لونه غامق وتسمى earth powderوتركيبها هو الومنيوم سليكات ولكن درجة نعومتها تكون كبيره حتى لا تسد الفلاتر


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> تستخدم لتبيض زيت الطعام الخام والذى يكون عادة لونه غامق وتسمى earth powderوتركيبها هو الومنيوم سليكات ولكن درجة نعومتها تكون كبيره حتى لا تسد الفلاتر


 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## A.SOLIMAN (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

وتستخدم ترابة التبييض المنشطة بالحموض في تكرير الزيوت المعدنية المستعملة كما تستعمل في صناعة تكرير السكر الأحمر


----------



## سلامة فتحي (19 يونيو 2014)

تستخدم ترابة التبييض المنشطة بالحموض ما معني بالحموض هل في وجود حمض 

​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 يوليو 2014)

الاستخدام بالحموضه اي ان يسبق اضافة تراب التبيض حمض عند معالجة الزيوت


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

و منها انواع كثيرة


----------

